# Flowers, Birds and Saints



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

St Valentines Day flowers are an absolute rip off - no question about it.

However, every year I do the right thing and buy them for my wife. This year, however, she says "Look, I know how expensive they are, don't bother this year."

Now, if I do, she'll say I shouldn't have, and if I actually take her advice I'll probably get a slap for not buying them.

However, whichever option I go for, they're still ridiculously priced.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Oh, and just in case you thought you were going to be clever and order some 'normal' roses for delivery the day before, most of the other designs available from Interflora are not available for delivery between the 4th and the 18th of February so you have no option but to spend Â£75 on less flowers just tied up differently.

Thieving barstewards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm sure she's worth it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Go down to Tesco. Or Waitrose. They do huge bouquets of flowers which last long and are beautiful. Not wrapped quite like the florist but are acceptable with some nice choccees and a meal .


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Just tie a red ribbon to some trainers and ask for some horizontal jogging. She'll soon forget about the flowers.

You do have some trainers don't you Kell? ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Just tie a red ribbon to some trainers and ask for some horizontal jogging. She'll soon forget about the flowers.
> 
> You do have some trainers don't you Kell? Â ;D


I'll have to buy some red ones especially for the occasion. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I'll have to buy some red ones especially for the occasion. Â ;D


Is this occasion a little bit more than valentines day?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

More than once a year? Don't be silly, I'm married. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> More than once a year? Â Don't be silly, I'm married. Â ;D


I was thinking along the lines of anniversary or something ;D, but now you come to mention it, I was wondering if you were married but still remained innocent ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2004)

> More than once a year? Â Don't be silly, I'm married. Â ;D


Wait until it reaches the 29th February each year
[smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Every four years - even better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2004)

> Every four years - even better. Â


 [smiley=idea.gif]I wonder if that is why it's called a leap year ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Your sad


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2004)

> Your sad Â


Not for much longer, this is my lucky year. :-* [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Party time
;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Not for much longer, this is my lucky year. :-* [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Â Party time
> ;D


Ahh yeah, your planning on loosing your virginity. I almost forgot 8) ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2004)

> Ahh yeah, your planning on loosing your virginity. Â I almost forgot Â 8) ;D


Perhaps I should sell it on e-bay


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Highest bid wins the whole shibang


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> St Valentines Day flowers are an absolute rip off - no question about it.
> 
> However, every year I do the right thing and buy them for my wife. Â This year, however, she says "Look, I know how expensive they are, don't bother this year."
> 
> ...


Quite agree. Overpriced and a rip off. Why not stick two fingers up at these rip off merchants and do something for a good cause!

BHF Valentine appeal

Think an ad is also knocking around at the top left on occasions, which is good to see.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Perhaps Â I should sell it on e-bay


Watch out for a bidder called Lord V :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just my hubby will do me for valentines day


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Ah bless!

Hang on - I've just read that the other way


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just your hubby will do you?

I should hope so.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

yep - *that* was the other way....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

great minds and all that...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Or maybe we're just both in the gutter and Abi didn't mean the double entendre.

Maybe


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

: dear oh dear! I ment hubby with no flowers, no choccees, no gifts . Just lots 'n' lots of his kisses


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Sorry Abi! :-[


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gawd...now what 'ave I said ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

A food delivery company called Deliverance who work in London are doing a Valentines Breakfast (no, not a fry up!) but 2 pain au chocolat, 2 croissants, jam, toast, fruit, orang juice, and flowers for...Â£35

This sounds like a nice idea and my flatmate said "that's the perfect present" and i know people will say "Scrooge" but Â£35 for that small breakfast and a couple of flowers - surely not.

Might do it though if the g/f stays round mine on the Friday night b4


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

quick - edit it before hubby sees!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Que?

If you're talking to me, i noticed i spelt a word wrong and went back and changed it


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry!
didn't notice my post was top of page (or that you had snuck a reply in .

Abi was busy telling the world that all she wanted on Valentine's Day was mumphkjswhckbjkbevjbhjehcb Â :-X *

I was suggesting that she edit it before her hubby got to see how little he could get away with Â 

* Sorry - gagged by Abi


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> mumphkjswhckBJBJkbevjbhjehcb Â :-X *
> 
> I was suggesting that she edit it before her hubby got to see how little he could get away with Â


I noticed the subtle lettering in that your filthy minded pervert  ;D.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> * Sorry - gagged by Abi


No comment!  :-X ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> A food delivery company called Deliverance who work in London are doing a Valentines Breakfast (no, not a fry up!) but 2 pain au chocolat, 2 croissants, jam, toast, fruit, orang juice, and flowers for...Â£35
> 
> This sounds like a nice idea and my flatmate said "that's the perfect present" and i know people will say "Scrooge" but Â£35 for that small breakfast and a couple of flowers - surely not.
> 
> Might do it though if the g/f stays round mine on the Friday night b4


Tesco flowers, Tesco brekkie, Tesco choccees, home for a $%*(...sorted! Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

remember what I said about doing things fast with my eyes closed 

ROFL - freudian slip or what!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh yeah. Rubiks Cube was it not ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Deliverance are excellent - many's the time I used them when working late.

They also deliver **** and booze.

Shame they stop delvering at 11 though.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Oh yeah. Rubiks Cube was it not ;D


54 seconds!

nuff said, saying no more. Â :-[

anyway, back to breakfast in bed......

Get a peach, cut in half and remove stone.

Fill each half (where the stone was) with a mixture of mascaponi (sp) beaten with sugar.
sprinkle with shavings of chocolate, and present on a tray with a single rose.
Deliver to loved one in bed.

As an added option, use a can of spray cream.

If desired, the cream could also be used to decorate the above mentioned breakfast. Â


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> They also deliver **** and booze. Â


Really? :-/. That's not very romantic is it? :


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

*sigh* if I'd known it was going to be the last post on the page, I wouldn't have put so much effort in.... :-/

**** and booze - not romantic, but get results!

(not in that order tho )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> 54 seconds!
> 
> nuff said, saying no more. Â :-[
> 
> ...


54 seconds and a little bit more and the spray cream in the bed will do me just fine thank you  :-X


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

works for me 

(and thank you for dragging the post back up )


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> Deliverance are excellent - many's the time I used them when working late.
> 
> They also deliver **** and booze. Â
> 
> Shame they stop delvering at 11 though.


I'm not knocking them - can't fault they're food at all every meal i've had of theirs has been gr8 - i can never be arsed to cook so twice this week i've got Chinese takeaway and it's been as good as the restauraunt stuff AND half price


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Didn't think you were knocking them, I was also just reitterating your earlier post. ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Cool

Straight back at ya ;D


----------

